# Australorps



## bkwilmott (Aug 13, 2013)

bkwilmott submitted a new Article:

Australorps



> The Australorp was developed in Australia in 1890 by breeding Rhode Island Reds with Orpingtons. There was a lot of controversy created in naming this bird as some suggested it be called Australs and others Australian Utility Orpingtons. Eventually they settled on the name Australorps being short for Australian Orpingtons.
> 
> View attachment 22748
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------

